# Ridgid KJ-1350



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm looking at picking up a KJ-1350 locally - lightly used.

Comes with everything as new. Two hoses 100ft of 1/4" and 50ft of 1/8".

It's the dual pulse model.

The fellow is asking $1900. This would be my first jetter machine and it would come in handy.

I'm looking primarily for opinions on the price but, feel free to offer any advice.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> I'm looking at picking up a KJ-1350 locally - lightly used.
> 
> Comes with everything as new. Two hoses 100ft of 1/4" and 50ft of 1/8".
> 
> ...


i just purcjased a kj-2200 and it works fine. paid like 3100 new with cart and hoses. pulse is a scam. i dont use it , just make circle in hose and twist back amd forth. took me a little while to learn to maneuver corners. disnt go with 1350 cause the more offsets u get the more power u need. you would have to have practically straight line to get all 100' in. i have trouble if there is too many offset . thats only downfall i have found with mine. but it is a job selling item to have on truck.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

I picked it up. It's like new as he stated. The one hose is still wrapped up and unused.

I like the idea of the 1350 so that I can avoid issues with 15A circuits.

We'll see how well it integrates into the business. I suspect I'll build a mainline machine at some point if business warrants it.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I picked it up. It's like new as he stated. The one hose is still wrapped up and unused.
> 
> ...


cool


----------

